# Sketchup router table design drawings FREE to forum members



## Graham Orm (23 Jan 2014)

No charge at all completely free. No hidden extras, I am making zero profit admin before you shut me down again!

PM me your email and I'll send you broken down diagrams with metric dimensions.

One condition! You send me a pic if you build it.

No fence shown here but there will be one with the drawings.


----------



## marcros (23 Jan 2014)

Nice offer. I don't need this one but it is very kind all the same.


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Jan 2014)

I've been teaching myself SU Marcos and as it's unlikely I'll get rich from the drawings, so I thought my friends on the forum may as well benefit.


----------



## MARK.B. (23 Jan 2014)

Like Marcros i dont need one,but its good of you to offer the plans to others that would like to build their own but are not able to get a design out of their head and onto paper.


----------

